# Fine, white sand. Where to get it?



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get some fine, white sand. I've looked on the few websites I usually purchase from, but they don't seem to carry any. 

LFSs don't have any either. 

If anybody could point me in the right direction, i'd greatly appreciate it. I'm not looking for a large quantity. About the size of a sandwich bag would be more than enough for my purposes. If anybody happens to have extra lying around and are willing to part with it, I'm willing to pay for it. 

Thanks.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

They sell it here in small bags..like 2 LBs. at one of the Petlands'. It is simply marked as marine sand, but says on the bag "safe for fw". It is what I have used to make my sand path in my tanks.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you happen to know the brand off the top of your head? The only small bags of sand I've seen are the "live sand" or Carib-sea sand. From what I could tell, they didn't look too white to me. Does it get whiter with rinsing?


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

petland carries estes marine sand. 
they come in many different colors. if there's a petland in your area check it out. i've only seen them in petland stores. it about $4-5 for a 5lb bag.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Sand blasting sand is very fine. I know allot of people buy it for their aquariums and it's cheap.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

crazie.eddie said:


> Sand blasting sand is very fine. I know allot of people buy it for their aquariums and it's cheap.


You have to be careful, sand used for industry often has a high amount of silicates. Some believe this causes problems with algae/diatoms. 





moogoo said:


> Do you happen to know the brand off the top of your head? The only small bags of sand I've seen are the "live sand" or Carib-sea sand. From what I could tell, they didn't look too white to me. Does it get whiter with rinsing?


The brand from Petland is called Ultra Reef. It is a small bag, maybe 2-3 lbs for about $8. maybe. The bag is see through, but has some colors and some fish on it. It says good for saltwater or freshwater aquariums{don't quote me on that..it's close}

You can order specifically sugar sand from Carib Sea,it's very fine & white.
Some playsands can be used. There is a vinegar test to see if it's aragonite or silicate based. I can find out how to do the test if you need.


----------



## unix2k (Jun 24, 2007)

Pool Filter sand is usually super white.


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

Home Depot used to have "play sand" that was also being packaged by the same supplier for the aquarium trade (at much higher prices). I haven't kept up on that, but you may try there.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

KurtG said:


> Home Depot used to have "play sand" that was also being packaged by the same supplier for the aquarium trade (at much higher prices). I haven't kept up on that, but you may try there.


Used to be known as southdown, then old castle bought them out. We were not permitted to buy it here in Fl since the late 90's or so, since it is packaged here.:icon_roll But if you are a smart sleuth you can still find it.
The vinegar test..in case you are interested, is that when vinegar comes in contact with CA carbonate..which is what aragonite is, it will fizz. It will not when added to silicate or quartz sand. HD carries the Old Castle sand in other states. I believe the bag is blue & white and says play sand on it.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Silica sand isn't completely white, depends on the lighting, but it's definitely not pure white.

It also gets dirty easily! REALLY EASILY! So it doesn't stay white/clean for long.

But it's cheap, you can get 30-50 pounds for like $7 at HD when they used to stock it.

Vinegar test, make sure to shake up the mixture to get some mechanical agitation.

I tried it, no effect so far. As well--might be high in silicates, noticed this on my first sand tank. Brown diatoms grow well on this, but otos should clean that up really well.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

*oh so it's a white thing now?*

petsmart sells a white sand, by tahitian moon I think, the same company that sells the black sand...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

3M ColorQuartz comes in white I think?


----------

